# Alutech Rahmen Farben und Parts



## Monk (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo ,
Dieses Thema soll Alutech Bikern helfen sich für eine Rahmenfarbe zu begeistern oder zu entscheiden.
Ich für meine Pers. fand es sehr schwer mich für eine Farbe des Rahmens zu entscheiden!!!!
Damit es auch zu den Parts passt. 
Habe mich daher für eine unauffällige Variante entschlossen.
In schwarz und weiß und das besondere eine weiße Wippe.
  Danke Jürgen für die Klasse Arbeit.


----------



## nonamenic (1. Mai 2006)

Sieht sehr gut aus Deine Sau. Ist das eine 66 oder eine Z1?

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaFrau (1. Mai 2006)

sieht sehr sehr fein aus .. mal eine Frage was wiegt das gute stueck so wie es da steht ca. ?


----------



## Monk (1. Mai 2006)

@ nonamenic

ist eine 170ger 66rc2x,  Z1 währe ein bischen wenig ;-)

@ KonaFrau

18,7kg habe es gerade gewogen (vordere Bremse fehlt noch der Adapter war falsch)


----------



## nonamenic (1. Mai 2006)

@Monk

finde nicht dass eine Z1 zu wenig ist. Damit kann ich wenigstens auch mal ordentlich Höhenmeter bergauf machen, bervor es richtig spaßig bergab geht. Überlge derzeit aber auch eine andere Gabel reinzubauen. Fox 36 Van würde mir gefallen. Scheitert derzeit aber noch am Geld.


----------



## Monk (1. Mai 2006)

nonamenic schrieb:
			
		

> @Monk
> 
> finde nicht dass eine Z1 zu wenig ist. Damit kann ich wenigstens auch mal ordentlich Höhenmeter bergauf machen, bervor es richtig spaßig bergab geht. Überlge derzeit aber auch eine andere Gabel reinzubauen. Fox 36 Van würde mir gefallen. Scheitert derzeit aber noch am Geld.


Deins ist auch schick. Fox 36 ist nicht schlecht.
Habe eher auf die Farbe geschaut  
Kurbel ohne Bashring auuaaaaa das gibt hässliche Naben in der rechten Wade ;-)


----------



## nonamenic (1. Mai 2006)

neue Kurbel ist schon bestellt 

Der Bashring wird aber wieder durch das 38er Blatt ersetzt. Ist so ein tick von mir. Fahre 22-32-38. Komme damit am Besten zu Recht. 

Narben gibt es keine, denn ich falle nicht. ;-)


----------



## Piefke (3. Mai 2006)

nonamenic schrieb:
			
		

> finde nicht dass eine Z1 zu wenig ist. Damit kann ich wenigstens auch mal ordentlich Höhenmeter bergauf machen, bervor es richtig spaßig bergab geht.


Genau so dachte ich auch und war mit meiner Z1 zufrieden. Aber irgendwie reizte mich die 2006er 66 doch. Die light ETA woillte ich zuerst, aber die war nicht lieferbar und mich störte die Luftfederung auf der einen Seite, also wurde es eine 66 RC2X 
Die Gabel ist bergab ein Traum und man kommt auch ohne ETA berghoch.


----------



## RECKLE$$ (14. Mai 2006)

Schön, schön die Schwarz/Weiße  
Meine Wildsau is Grün...guckt euch meine Fotos an. Was haltet Ihr davon?
Wäre froh über eine Meinung...
MfG Reckle§§


----------



## dantist (19. Mai 2006)

was gibt es eigentlich fuer varbvariatonen in eloxiert? nur schwarz?


----------



## Monk (19. Mai 2006)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> was gibt es eigentlich fuer varbvariatonen in eloxiert? nur schwarz?


Nur schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Für Rahmen gibt es nur schwarz eloxal - andere Töne sind technisch aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Aluminiumlegierungen nicht machbar.


----------



## smouki (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Die Rahmenfarben sind mir gerade ein aktuelles Thema - nichts gefunden auf der HP von Alutech - wo kann ich die Unterschiede sehen von:

- Alu gebürstet vs. Alu Raw exWorks


----------



## Landus (1. Juli 2011)

> wo kann ich die Unterschiede sehen von:
> 
> - Alu gebürstet vs. Alu Raw exWorks



Jup, das würde mich auch mal interessieren, da ich mir demnächst auch ne Sau anschaffen will.


----------



## smouki (6. Juli 2011)

...dann halt einen Rahmen ist Bronze-Eloxal bestellt


----------



## Mr.Sound (6. Juli 2011)

smouki schrieb:


> ...dann halt einen Rahmen ist Bronze-Eloxal bestellt



sehr geile Farbe !

Gruß Sven


----------

